# Question about calibers.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been offered a good deal in a 270 but I'm a bit slow on civilian ammo.is it popular, available and how good is it on deer?


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

I will chime in. It is not as popular as say 308, 30-30 or 30-06, but it is more common than say 35 remington (which is a nice brush carttridge that I have a lever gun in and love) and it is a nice medium sized cartridge. It should be a great deer cartridge depending on the area that you are hunting and what you expect your shots to be like.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Medium thicket inside 200 yards.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*The 270 is nothing more or less then a 30-06 case necked down to .270 it's been a very popular hunting rifle for many long years.. since back in 1923 I think it was when Winchester developed it, IMHO it's an outstanding round up to Elk with the heaviest grain weight bullet ( 160 gr) and preferably a Nosler partition..too many hunters seemed to use the lighter bullets on Elk and probably wounded and lost as many as they killed... if the price is right and you have a use for it by all means go for it.. but I'd put back a goodly supply of ammo or components is you roll your own... *


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.ammoengine.com/find/ammo/.270_Winchester

Manufacturer Description Grain Bullet Category Rounds/
Box Price/
Box Price/
Round Location
1. Winchester Power Point 130 Soft Point 20 $31.87 $1.59 AmmoBank
2. Remington Soft Point 130 Soft Point 20 $32.05 $1.60 AmmoBank
3. Federal Sierra GameKing Premium Boat Tail Soft Point 150 Soft Point 20 $38.48 $1.92 AmmoBank
4. Federal Sierra GameKing Premium Boat Tail Soft Point 130 Soft Point 20 $38.48 $1.92 AmmoBank
5. Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silvertip 130 Polymer Tipped 20 $41.06 $2.05 AmmoBank
6. Federal Premium Nosler Ballistic Tip 130 Polymer Tipped 20 $41.37 $2.07 AmmoBank
7. Double Tap NOSLER PARTITION 150 Soft Point 20 $43.53 $2.18 DoubleTap
8. Double Tap NOSLER PARTITION 160 Soft Point 20 $43.53 $2.18 DoubleTap
9. Double Tap Nosler AccuBond 130 Bonded Core 20 $43.53 $2.18 DoubleTap
10. Winchester Supreme Partition Gold 150 Soft Point 20 $46.72 $2.34 AmmoBank
11. Winchester Swift Scirocco Bonded Core 130 Bonded Core Polymer Tipped 20 $49.09 $2.45 AmmoBank
12. Remington A-Frame Safari Soft Point 140 Soft Point 20 $53.35 $2.67 AmmoBank
13. Double Tap WOODLEIGH WELDCORE 180 Bonded Core 20 $55.00 $2.75 DoubleTap
14. Federal Premium Barnes X-Bullet 130 Hollow Point 20 $55.84 $2.79 AmmoBank
15. Double Tap Barnes TSX Lead Free 110 Lead Free 20 $56.59 $2.83 DoubleTap
16. Federal Premium E-Tip Lead Free 130 Lead Free


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

There's a fan! I'll take that as a "grab it while I can" endorsement.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive killed several deer with my .270. I would rather have a 30-06 though because there are more guns I would like to have that come in 30-06 but there is nothing wrong with .270 IMO. Enjoy the rifle!


----------



## rider1k (Apr 13, 2012)

I live in northern Cal about 65 miles north of SF. Was raised in Alaska, camping, hunting and fishing. While I wouldn't recommend it as a first. Choice for Alaska I would recommend it However for anything that roams the west coast, east coast or almost any state in between! While a bit light for moose it will do the job if you can place a bullet in the right locations. I would never expect it to be a first choice against a Griz or brown bear. It is a popular round on the west coast and somewhat inland to Colorado as to my personal observation. But the '06 is more so and you can find rounds for the '06 in almost any sporting goods store or even back country gas stations. Personally I think if you learn to shoot what you have consistently at various ranges you will be better than anyone with a higher powered rifle. Buy ammo shoot what ya got! You can drop al
It's if not anything on this earth with a single round of a .22 if the shot is placed properly and within its capable range


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Just swapped it for a 6.5X55 Swedish Mauser.believe it or not ammo's cheaper!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Magus said:


> Just swapped it for a 6.5X55 Swedish Mauser.believe it or not ammo's cheaper!


*way cool..is yours still in Military configuration?.. regardless , that is one of the most accurate rounds in the world for long range shooting!! ( meaning 1000 yards after that I have no idea )..mine is a beauty still in org cond... made in 1917,,, 2 years older then my mom..!! lol*


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A 1910 used to be sniper long gun.bore looked like hell but I suspect a few hot rounds will fix that.I buffed and cleaned two days,the previous owner had no clue as to cleaning a weapon.but the dummy was so proud of it he electro penciled his name under the wood line...it cost me 3 30 cal brushes and a whole tube of valve compound to get all the gunk out.oddly the bolt and feeding ramp show minimal use.
The wood is like 90%,blueing even after I scrubbed off the rust is about 80.[godz I love muslin buffing wheels and talc!]


----------

